# Surf fishing PSA***



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys, I understand that it's public beach, but there's 40 miles of it... if you're showing up late, (8am) don't try to fish the same hole that someone else is set up on. 

Let me be more specific. If you are 30 yards from me, and casting over my set up, you are too close. 

It may just be ignorance on your part, so I'm putting it out there... most people come out here to relax and catch a few fish, not to get their lines tangled and have their bait reeled in by someone else.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

But, I thought we were bonding Man...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> But, I thought we were bonding Man...


We can bond from a distance... lol.

No kidding, I got here at daylight, sun was barely coming over the horizon. First one here.

I now have 5 groups of fishermen within 100 yards either side of me... damnedest thing is, past that, I can't even see another surf fisherman.

God, I hate having weekends off.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry. Got the numbers from Strikelines.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Probably just a scuba diver taking the day off to do a little surf fishing. Lol


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear that this happens even on the beach where there is miles and miles of spots to choose from. I can understand jet skis and some boats getting to close in the sound, they just don't have a clue, but FISHERMEN need to use some common sense when they approach a spot where someone else is fishing(though common sense seems to be something a lot of people are lacking these days). Whenever someone moves in on me way to close, I usually start casting over THEIR line and that makes them move quickly. 

Hopefully the day turns around and your still able to land some good pomps :thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Put on the cheapest tackle you have in your box. Two or three treble hooks and a weight. Now become their worst nightmare ! Every time they throw out wait until they set it in the rod holder, then you throw out over them and snatch and reel. They'll probably decide to find a better spot down the beach.

Dang I'm a slow typer ! What Jeff said. Lol


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

This happened to me last Monday! Only one as far as I could see. Within an hour I had a guy 30 yards to my right and 30 yards to my left. So pissed I packed up and moved. It's not even just fishing though. I was in Lowes buying seeds.....mind you I had the rack all to myself. Then I feel breath on my neck and some lady is reaching over my shoulder grabbing the same pack of seeds I'm trying to read. Or driving down 98 at 4am to go to work and the only other person on the road has to drive in the left lane beside you. I really don't get it. Safety in numbers heard mentality I guess.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

What a bunch of grumpy old folks.
MAYBE YOU WERE CLOSE TO THE BATHROOM, OR THE PARKING LOTS, OR BOTH.

Next time walk 200 yards down the beach and set up. Then you can gripe about the bikinis that stroll past! :thumbup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If he got there early, why should he have to walk??


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

MrFish said:


> If he got there early, why should he have to walk??


He shouldn't have to walk. But we've all had it happen. If you set up right next to the parking lot, those who follow will likely set up nearby. Many folks just don't have the experience to know that within 30 yards is too close.

Etiquette is another issue. Most experienced folks would ask before setting up, or know to set up farther away.

And you'll never educate all of those beach walkers that walk into your line, never.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Chechem said:


> He shouldn't have to walk. But we've all had it happen. If you set up right next to the parking lot, those who follow will likely set up nearby. Many folks just don't have the experience to know that within 30 yards is too close.
> 
> Etiquette is another issue. Most experienced folks would ask before setting up, or know to set up farther away.
> 
> And you'll never educate all of those beach walkers that walk into your line, never.


Guess I missed the part where he said he set up next to a parking lot.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Did he at least remember beer this time?


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

MrFish said:


> Did he at least remember beer this time?


There you go. Walk up to Mr. TooClose and say, "Here's a beer. Now move your azz farther down the beach."


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Am I the only one that noticed there is no mention of the OP catching any fish???

Should this post REALLY say something like.......... My "NO FISH CATCHING ASS" got up early around the Crack of Noon and went surf fishing... Around 8:00 or so, this Bad Ass Fisherman wearin White Costa's and fancy bib rainsuite set up besides me and started to sling plastic "Shads" whatever the hell they are??? And outfished the hell out of my sorry ole butt all day... I watched fish after fish get flung into that Yeti cooler.....
Them were My fish, I seen um first and I even called "Dibs".......................people Just Suck!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I caught 3... at work now. (On a Sunday I know.) I'll post pictures when I get back to my truck.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I usually don't post what I catch on the interwebs... I had 5 different people set up within 100 yards of me today... imagine if they knew I was the only one who caught pompano? I told them I hadn't caught anything... just saying. 

And no, I wasn't anywhere near a parking lot... 500 yards from one as a matter of fact.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

John B. said:


> I usually don't post what I catch on the interwebs... I had 5 different people set up within 100 yards of me today... imagine if they knew I was the only one who caught pompano? I told them I hadn't caught anything... just saying.
> 
> And no, I wasn't anywhere near a parking lot... 500 yards from one as a matter of fact.


This for you:

"People, they're overrated."


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

1st shot!!!!


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Jason said:


> 1st shot!!!!


Not meant to be.

Just something to remember whenever people crowd you or ruin your day.
Just recite, "People are overrated."

Dogs get it right!


----------



## RTR (Oct 12, 2015)

John B. said:


> I usually don't post what I catch on the interwebs... I had 5 different people set up within 100 yards of me today... imagine if they knew I was the only one who caught pompano? I told them I hadn't caught anything... just saying.
> 
> And no, I wasn't anywhere near a parking lot... 500 yards from one as a matter of fact.


I always say I haven't caught anything, haha. I've had a few ppl see me catch fish, and later ask me if i caught and i told em "nothing". the look on their face is priceless.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Shit, forgot to take pictures until I'd filleted them jokers.




























They bout to go on the grill...


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Excellent. Yummy. :thumbup:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Highlight of the trip... caught 6 sand fleas...


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

John B. said:


> Highlight of the trip... caught 6 sand fleas...


Any of pomps on them?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I had the opposite expierence last Sunday, Got there late and it was pretty crowded, swimmers, sun bathers,ect. so had to squeeze in next to a guy who had 5 rods out, really taking a lot of space.He actually moved 2 rods closer so I could have more room. There are some considerate people our there.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I got out there today and some tourist tried to give me dirty look for setting up within "his" space. He'd stand up and stare in my direction while rubbing his bellly. I really felt like the midget in Austin Powers.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Feel your pain. I was out last year about 3 miles south of the last parking lot east of Portifino. Not a sole in sight in either direction then this guy shows up with a surfboard launches and paddles out right between my lines. I just packed up and left.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I see feet for Jason's foot fetish

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## Fishin Mortician (Sep 15, 2015)

I have had them setup right between my spikes, and then complain that I was too close. Hard to reason with idiots.

Usually no one is around when I pick my spot, but if someone was already fishing, there is no question that I would give them some respect.

When the suffers show up and start riding waves right into my lines, that gets me mad. I suspect they do it on purpose and there is never a good shark around when you need one.

One day the windsurfers were messing with me. Riding back and forth through my lines. When I left the beach that day, they had their kites laid out to dry. I drove right over top of their precious kites as if I hadn't noticed them. That felt pretty good.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

If people set up at an appropriate distance from me ,I'm a nice guy and will help them anyway I can. Set up too close to me and you'll find out what an ass I can be. I'm real good at being both, so you choose.


----------

